# Got Scammed on Single tubes still need one good tire



## colonelpowers (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello,

I am still needing a single usable 28 inch single tube tire.  I bought a set a recently from a CABE member who turned to be a scammer and took  me for 118 dollars and then almost convinced me to send him another 118 dollars before I realized what was going on.  Thankfully he is now suspended from the site.  I have dealt with many of you since I joined and you have always been a blessing.  Your knowledge and eagerness to help has been greatly appreciated.  I guess there is a bad apple in every basket though.  If anyone has a single black tire that is rideable then I will have everything that I need to get the old W.T. Bradway on the road.  

Thanks and God Bless,

Col. Joshua A Powers


----------



## stezell (Aug 4, 2022)

Sorry to hear that Josh, thank you for your service, but I'm retired now and I just can't bring myself to call you Col.. If you can PM @Jesse McCauley I think he might be able to help you out, he's in close proximity to you as well. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## colonelpowers (Aug 9, 2022)

Update:  The scammer actually wrote back and admitted to taking my money and to trying to get more out of me.  He apologized and though he didn't offer to return it explained the he was broke and needed the money.  I guess that is something.  I told him that I forgave him and that I hoped that the money went to good use.  What more could I do?  What would you all have done?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ask for my money back. Are they an active member here on The Cabe??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> Update:  The scammer actually wrote back and admitted to taking my money and to trying to get more out of me.  He apologized and though he didn't offer to return it explained the he was broke and needed the money.  I guess that is something.  I told him that I forgave him and that I hoped that the money went to good use.  What more could I do?  What would you all have done?



What a POS! Hopefully he’s banned from this site forever. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> Update:  The scammer actually wrote back and admitted to taking my money and to trying to get more out of me.  He apologized and though he didn't offer to return it explained the he was broke and needed the money.  I guess that is something.  I told him that I forgave him and that I hoped that the money went to good use.  What more could I do?  What would you all have done?



You are a bigger man than most if you can truly forgive. I  would have sent some serious shame his way to prevent the next guy being ripped off


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> What would you all have done?



Lost my mind, certainly would not keep the members identity a secret so no one else got scammed. They should be suspended like anyone else who pulled that.


----------



## Thee (Aug 9, 2022)

Give him up Col ! 


🫡


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2022)

Time to point names and name fingers!


----------



## colonelpowers (Aug 9, 2022)

I have given out his user name to anyone who asked and am glad to post it but I wasn't sure if I was supposed to.  The CABE has suspended him but his user name is mattjeff28 and his PayPal account says that his name is Jose Castillo. His email is thunderuniversity28@gmail.com.  I hope that this will help anyone else from being cheated.  I suspect that he must have gotten someone else because when I first started to think that something wasn't quite right and went on here to look at his profile I saw that he had been suspended by that point.  I wrote to I guess the forum director and informed them of my concerns as well and asked for information about why he had been suspended but I never received a reply.


----------



## colonelpowers (Aug 9, 2022)

Update:  I am going to quit reading this crook's emails.  As I said earlier, he did write and confess that he ripped me off out of "necessity." I don't need to tell the story over again.  I just checked my email and he had the nerve to write and ask if I could possibly send him some more money and help him out.  Beware of this guy.  Now it is just ridiculous but at first he honestly seemed perfectly fine and legitimate.


----------



## Thee (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> I have given out his user name to anyone who asked and am glad to post it but I wasn't sure if I was supposed to.  The CABE has suspended him but his user name is mattjeff28 and his PayPal account says that his name is Jose Castillo.  I hope that this will help anyone else from being cheated.  I suspect that he must have gotten someone else because when I first started to think that something wasn't quite right and went on here to look at his profile I saw that he had been suspended by that point.  I wrote to I guess the forum director and informed them of my concerns as well and asked for information about why he had been suspended but I never received a reply.



He tried to scam me from a post in the wanted section, I looked at his profile noticed he just joined the cabe & saw he was responding to many want ads - obvious scam  , he was on the site a day or less before being suspended, can PP be notified ? So the POS dirt bag stops using their service to rip off people?


----------



## colonelpowers (Aug 9, 2022)

I called PayPal and told them what had happened but they seemed disinterested in doing anything to him.


----------



## Thee (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> Update:  I am going to quit reading this crook's emails.  As I said earlier, he did write and confess that he ripped me off out of "necessity." I don't need to tell the story over again.  I just checked my email and he had the nerve to write and ask if I could possibly send him some more money and help him out.  Beware of this guy.  Now it is just ridiculous but at first he honestly seemed perfectly fine and legitimate.



Keep stringing him along and set up a meeting in a dark alley hahaha JK 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2022)

Wow!
So, he had the gall, to ask that you be his personal beneficiary.
I’ve heard of whores that will tap into lonely old millionaires, but apparently this guy doesn’t realize, that old bike collectors are tighter than a snare drum, when it comes to just handing out cash, without an actual bike part on the other side of the transaction.
Complete and total loser!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2022)

colonelpowers said:


> I have given out his user name to anyone who asked and am glad to post it but I wasn't sure if I was supposed to.  The CABE has suspended him but his user name is mattjeff28 and his PayPal account says that his name is Jose Castillo. His email is thunderuniversity28@gmail.com.  I hope that this will help anyone else from being cheated.  I suspect that he must have gotten someone else because when I first started to think that something wasn't quite right and went on here to look at his profile I saw that he had been suspended by that point.  I wrote to I guess the forum director and informed them of my concerns as well and asked for information about why he had been suspended but I never received a reply.



Good  That is about all you can do. He will probably continue to do his thing.  Just has one less place to scam though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Well, hopefully karma in the form of a cell mate who has nothing to lose will visit this POS.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 10, 2022)

BRING THIS RAT....OUTSIDE FOR @ LITTLE..

SUNSHINE..HE MAY BE TOOO CONFI..INSIDE HIS ROOM WITH, THE...AC. DON'T  GIVE ANY PROTECTION.!!  OR ANY CHANCE.!!

😡😖🤬




APRENDE @ LAS BUENAS O @ LAS MALAS....😜👋🤜👋😙


Sometimes Works....HAHAHA


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2022)

This scenario sounds just like the scams in India. I mean, most of theirs are call Microsoft repair pop-up warnings, but these POS's play the same sad story.
 "Oh, I'm so sorry, ashamed etc." then go right back to any sucker they can find.


----------



## Thee (Aug 10, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> This scenario sounds just like the scams in India. I mean, most of theirs are call Microsoft repair pop-up warnings, but these POS's play the same sad story.
> "Oh, I'm so sorry, ashamed etc." then go right back to any sucker they can find.



Yeah and his user name was similar to yours I’d be pissed as hell if I were you


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 10, 2022)

My mother got one of those India boiler room scam calls awhile back and finally had heard enough of it, and gave the scammer the sharp end of the stick over the phone. He actually called back to tell her she had been "rude" to him.


----------

